# Meetup Pictures of Members



## jar546

I am going to start this in hopes that it will help to build our community and bond it stronger than just words.  If you have any pictures of yourself and another member, please post (with everyone's permission of course) it here.  When at the ICC hearings or just a simple get together whether work related or not.  Please feel free to post it here.  I am getting ready to go meet one of our members for lunch and hopefully a picture will follow.  This will be a sticky.


----------



## ICE

Deleted

Oh my mistake, this was supposed to be a picture of two or more members.  As in a "Meetup"

And here I was all tickled to post my picture.

This is going nowhere fast.


----------



## cda

ICE said:
			
		

> DeletedOh my mistake, this was supposed to be a picture of two or more members.  As in a "Meetup"
> 
> And here I was all tickled to post my picture.
> 
> This is going nowhere fast.


That's alright, I will photoshop with you and we can say we met on the al gore highway, while the NSA was watching


----------



## ICE

cda said:
			
		

> That's alright, I will photoshop with you and we can say we met on the al gore highway, while the NSA was watching


Okay here's what you have to work with.


----------



## jar546

Meetup Pictures of Members

No reason why we can't upload pictures of ourselves.  I was just trying to get this up and running with members meeting up, that's all

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jar546

Meetup Pictures of MembersChris Kennedy and Jeff Remas clogging their arteries with bacon cheeseburgers and fries at 5 Guys in South Florida

View attachment 723


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 723


/monthly_2013_06/IMG_2854.jpg.ef2728ba4e5169eac1ea71e0fbe161dd.jpg


----------



## cda

Like the Florida look


----------



## chris kennedy

jar546 said:
			
		

> Chris Kennedy & Jeff Remas clogging their arteries with bacon cheeseburgers and fries at 5 Guys in South Florida


Sneakin off between chores for a grease bomb, priceless. Thanks Jeff.


----------



## jar546

ICE said:
			
		

> Okay here's what you have to work with.


Ice, you look younger than I pictured


----------



## jar546

chris kennedy said:
			
		

> Sneakin off between chores for a grease bomb, priceless. Thanks Jeff.


If I was an acceptable excuse for you to have a reprieve from your chores then I am honored.


----------



## ICE

jar546 said:
			
		

> Ice, you look younger than I pictured


I get that a lot ...it's the blue genes


----------



## Uncle Bob

Not sure this will work.  Kool it worked.        Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546

Why no hat in the picture UB?  Can't recognize you without it.


----------



## jpranch

Jar, great idea. NEVER underestimate the power of social media. This board is great. Every where I travel members of this board are there. Excellent people.


----------



## fatboy

I ain't scared, I'll throw one up tomorrow, like JP said, many of the regulars have seen me.......ICE, be prepared, handle doesn't fit the pic........well not totally.......


----------



## jar546

Come on guys and girls, post some pictures of either yourself or a group of forum members together


----------



## ICE

fatboy said:
			
		

> I ain't scared, I'll throw one up tomorrow, like JP said, many of the regulars have seen me.......ICE, be prepared, handle doesn't fit the pic........well not totally.......


So what? It should be sorta fatboy?

You'll always be a ton of fun.

Fat Boy

There's a new color coming...Cheetos orange.


----------



## fatboy

Well........close, but mine is better looking.......

and I am internet challenged, can't seem to figure out how to load an image.


----------



## jar546

fatboy said:
			
		

> Well........close, but mine is better looking.......and I am internet challenged, can't seem to figure out how to load an image.


Hopefully you can look at this video tomorrow morning from home before you get to work where you are censored from Youtube.  Anyway, here is a video on how to post a picture just for you Fatboy.

I would suggest that if you have high speed internet to change the video quality to 1080 or minimum of 720 so you can see what I am clicking on easier.

[video=youtube;C4_ebXtHAiA]


----------



## fatboy

View attachment 730


Well, here is one from a couple years back...........
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 730


/monthly_2013_06/572953c87b590_Sturgis07005.jpg.a9290b89c042bdc7125ddf7495a75314.jpg


----------



## jar546

fatboy said:
			
		

> View attachment 1700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, here is one from a couple years back...........


Wow, exactly as I pictured you.  I was right on this one.  Who is the guy sitting on the bike you are leaning against?


----------



## jar546

No, seriously.  Exactly as I pictured.  That does not happen often.


----------



## fatboy

haha, you a funny guy jeff..... :cowboy


----------



## jpranch

Last year at the Hepner RanchHeres one from last year.

View attachment 732


View attachment 732


/monthly_2013_06/img_2600_0101.jpg.159e9bcb752796beafccb386ff921335.jpg


----------



## Codegeek

Probably not geek enough, but here goes nothing....

View attachment 733


View attachment 733


/monthly_2013_06/codegeek.jpg.7fa6c9b66fd5b64b62ca977e1836b6ed.jpg


----------



## jpranch

Codegeek said:
			
		

> Probably not geek enough, but here goes nothing....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1703


Excellent picture. Looking good and like you are having fun.


----------



## jar546

jpranch said:
			
		

> Heres one from last year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1702


Do you sleep with that hat on too?


----------



## jar546

jpranch said:
			
		

> Excellent picture. Looking good and like you are having fun.


She is obviously not at work since she looks so happy.


----------



## Codegeek

jar546 said:
			
		

> She is obviously not at work since she looks so happy.


Actually I was at work.  It was a Friday afternoon and we had an office party with a keg of beer!  One advantage to the private sector...


----------



## Codegeek

jar546 said:
			
		

> She is obviously not at work since she looks so happy.


Actually I was at work.  It was a Friday afternoon and we had an office party with a keg of beer!  One advantage to the private sector...:cheers


----------



## Uncle Bob

Ok, pony-up.  We already know how ugly your disposition is; let's see some pictures.  Mug shots accepted.  Uncle Bob


----------



## jar546

Bump.  We need to see some more pictures of ourselves so we know who we are talking to.


----------



## jim baird

Taken on a day when it was not muggy enough for the hiar to be stuck down by perspiration.

View attachment 824


View attachment 824


/monthly_2013_08/mug.jpg.91478e2f1f6bccdc7af55db9eedf31f1.jpg


----------



## High Desert

Here I am with my wife at a Colt's game.

View attachment 825


View attachment 825


/monthly_2013_08/572953cb8e512_Indy022.jpg.a668ae105130bbfec410241b9f6b8a14.jpg


----------



## jpranch

jar546 said:
			
		

> Do you sleep with that hat on too?


Yep. Sure do!      
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 826


View attachment 826


/monthly_2013_08/IMG_5978.jpg.85990f632dda25c810f1cc07cb893194.jpg


----------



## jar546

High Desert said:
			
		

> Here I am with my wife at a Colt's game.


Yep, just like I remember from Baltimore.  Speaking of which, I still can't say Ravens.  To me it will always be the Baltimore Colts!


----------



## jar546

jpranch said:
			
		

> Yep. Sure do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1935


who is the guy in the hat next to you then?


----------



## High Desert

Jar, I've been a fan since Johnny Unitas.


----------



## jar546

High Desert said:
			
		

> Jar, I've been a fan since Johnny Unitas.


I have a signed autograph by #19


----------



## steveray

We do alot of inspections here...so we need to get there quickly....the town got us these......


----------



## steveray

Beware the brain eating amoeba in the water though....


----------



## High Desert

Obviously I'm not the photogenic one.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Don't hate me cause I'm beautiful...





Got the full beard and growing out my Thor-like golden locks, so I'll have to take a more recent one.

Brent.


----------



## jar546

Just as I pictured Brent.  Ahh, the days without gray hair, I remember those.


----------



## JMORRISON

fishing at Westport

View attachment 925


View attachment 925


/monthly_2013_11/fishon2.JPG.1e4d5c2289e92e38a17937b42e016bac.JPG


----------



## High Desert

ICE, now I know why you don't climb ladders.


----------



## jar546

JMORRISON said:
			
		

> fishing at Westport


I never saw a minnow that big!


----------



## jar546

Me laying out at the beach for all the girls to drool over

View attachment 929


View attachment 929


/monthly_2013_11/87_20fat_20guy_20in_20a_20little_20beach.jpg.f4d76e56a64675e7117635047b1f4b19.jpg


----------



## TJacobs

View attachment 936


me at Trump Tower downtown Chicago during construction
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 936


/monthly_2013_11/Jake_TrumpTower_01.jpg.e6454fbbe03b8278df7c7c573c382f06.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER

These are my dearest old friends from as far back as 5th grade.

We get together in Wheatland, where I grew up, every few months. The guys on the far right and far left I hadn't seen in 29 years, since high school. The guy kneeling was my best friend in elementary school, and is an organic farmer now, as well as teaching food literacy for UC Davis, is a master brewer, and all around cool dude. Bill, with his hand on my shoulder, had been a friend since junior high, and is now a CFO for Acorn MFG. somewhere in L.A. We talk maybe every other day. The guy in the hat sailed from San Francisco to New Zealand, through many South Pacific Islands, with his wife and 2 daughters 3 years ago.

Great guys, and with all of us being in varied paths of life, the yelling and arguments are sometimes epic. With me being athiest, conservative, a gun nut, a nail banger and just a little cray cray, it can butt hard against the ordained minister, the academics, the liberal newspaper reporter (sadly not on the photo due to a report on a fire) and the economist. But I wouldn't hesitate to bury a small town in burning debris for these guys.





Brent.


----------



## jar546

Great pic and good times Brent.  Congrats on keeping up with old friends and taking the time to meetup.


----------



## cda

It is strange sometimes the paths we personally take and the paths out friends have taken


----------



## jar546

I bet you guys did not know that Brent was being very humble.

View attachment 1066


View attachment 1066


/monthly_2014_06/rollingstones2.jpg.ac83e36c5c46905b2f50df7994ccb908.jpg


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Do you know had bad it hurts when Wild Turkey spurts out your nose?

You have no idea do you??

Well, it F@#$%ing hurts, and hurts bad. Thanks for that.

Brent.


----------



## cda

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Do you know had bad it hurts when Wild Turkey spurts out your nose?You have no idea do you??
> 
> Well, it F@#$%ing hurts, and hurts bad. Thanks for that.
> 
> Brent.


101    Or 81  ????


----------



## MASSDRIVER

101.

Only Building inspectors drink that non-alcoholic whiskey.  

Brent.


----------



## Sandman

View attachment 1069


72 degrees and sunny all the time, every day, all year in Southern California doesn't suit me. I'm heading back to Afghanistan next month.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1069


/monthly_2014_06/265018_2005476709747_6162572_n.jpg.80d4b1e7f6b4411878441ca63aaa426e.jpg


----------



## cda

What??

How long

Stay safe


----------



## steveray

This is what happens when you "meetup" with an F150 offset head on at about 45 mph.....Circa 2001


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Meetup Pictures of Members







Earning my keep today.

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fatboy

Ouch! Ouch!


----------



## MASSDRIVER

I hit so hard it knocked me loopy. When I came to I was a lot less intelligent, so a bunch of obscure ADA codes filled my head.

I think I'll run down and take the Casp exam while I'm still retarded.

Brent.


----------



## steveray

Brent....The first step is admitting you have a problem.....Glad to see you stepped up....


----------



## ICE

That's gonna leave a Mark.

Ever wonder why Mark and scar are interchangable?


----------



## chris kennedy

John Cleese said:
			
		

> What??? It's just a flesh wound


..........


----------



## mtlogcabin

No hard hat? I see some OSHA inspectors coming your direction


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Why ruin a $70 hard hat?

Geez.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Meetup Pictures of Members







So I started wearing a kilt about 4 months ago.

Greatest. Thing. Ever.

You can call me "cool breeze". The wimens love it.

Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICE

Lose a bet?


----------



## fatboy

Yeah, I bet no one gives him a hard time about it.....at least more than once..........


----------



## ICE

Have you gotten a matching murse?


----------



## MASSDRIVER

ICE said:
			
		

> Have you gotten a matching murse?


Here we go...

Brent


----------



## ICE

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Here we go...Brent


Oh No!  You got it all wrong Brent.  I meant nurse....ya, that's the ticket....nurse not murse....Shucks, I don't even know what a murse is.

People must fall down laughing when they see the dress....so a nurse would be the perfect accessory.  Honest Injun Brent, I wasn't making fun of you.

Whew, I'm glad I got that straightened out.


----------



## ICE

By the way Brent, I recall that you took a nasty shot to the head?  Ya know, stranger things have happened.


----------



## conarb

ICE said:
			
		

> By the way Brent, I recall that you took a nasty shot to the head?  Ya know, stranger things have happened.


Yeah, word has it that some inspector did that to him, he better start bringing Hillary to the jobsite with him for protection.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

The envy is thick.

I laugh at your crotch rot as a gentle breeze wafts refreshingly over my nuts.

The crack to the melon only made me smarter.

2+2= broccoli.

Let's see you try that.


----------



## pwood

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> So I started wearing a kilt about 4 months ago.
> 
> Greatest. Thing. Ever.
> 
> You can call me "cool breeze". The wimens love it.
> 
> Brent
> 
> Yeah I tried wearing a kilt ( wink, wink ) once but it chaffed my but on the harley rides. Didn't work for me but a man? gotta do what man? gotta do!
> 
> .


----------



## ICE

Brent was asking questions about a medical condition in another thread and that might have something to do with the skirt.

Do the men of Scotland wear these for more than parades?


----------



## steveray

Good to see another Utilikiltarian on here, 5yrs and going strong......best piece(s) of work clothing I own after my Red Wing boots.....

"Do the men of Scotland wear these for more than parades?".....ICE....MEN wore them for thousand of years until someone got afraid that someone might see how little of a man they really were....


----------



## steveray

Best I can find on short notice....


----------



## ICE

Look at what you've started.





If I rolled up on this job-site I'd keep on rolling.


----------



## ICE

Now that's how nature expects a kilt to be worn.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

You want me to tie a shirt under my chest and show my belly button?

Cold day in hell buddy.

Keep your distance.

Freak.

Brent.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

steveray said:
			
		

> Best I can find on short notice....


Sweet.

Brent


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Meetup Pictures of Members

An ICE-y treat.







Brent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Meetup Pictures of Members






Brent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ICE

So the turkey said to the chicken.....

The post under the outrigger kinda ruins the look of it..


----------



## steveray

Don't choke that....


----------



## cda

That's a lot of C....  and Bull standing there.

You do know that fence does not meet code!!


----------



## Buelligan

Not as pretty as Brent but I might need to try a kilt 






The reason for my avatar, matching hobbies! 2000 Buell X1 Lightning #380 of 800 (Signed by Eric Buell) and my 1992 MX5 SSM I run with SCCA at Summit Point, VIR and Watkins Glen.


----------



## Buelligan

This is ICC Region VII group which includes past President Steven Jones and current President Guy Tomberlin.

Proud to be involved with one of the most active chapters, very educational, some of the biggest code geeks in the industry!


----------



## jar546

Most Recent Project
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1214


View attachment 1214


/monthly_2015_08/JR2_5569-Edit.jpg.6dc08394c9b83705694fe847f8aa372f.jpg


----------



## ICE

Well Jeff don't be too alarmed but my dermatologist wife saw this picture, after I blew it up, and she suggested that you get a checkup.  Hope for the best.

And you Brent.....I'm not going to tell you what she said......she can be so demoralizing sometimes......on the bright side, she did say that the right doctor can fix just about anything.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

A well done photo of Jeff contemplating the mysteries of quantum field theory and particle entanglement, or maybe why puppies are cuddly. One or the tother.

And ICE, I completely understand how you can be so devestatedly demoralized after your wife say my pictures of me. I hear a husband can get kinda blue when their wife throws rocks at them. But hang in there. What I mean is, you know, don't "hang" in there. That's a bad way to go. Just don't let it get to you.

Brent.


----------



## ICE

Oh I think he is wondering why he took the DUTYFREE magazines.  He might have realized that if he spends $750 on that eel skin wallet that caught his eye, he won't have anything to put in it.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

View attachment 1215


Enjoying my new Churchwarden. Brent.
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 1215


/monthly_2015_08/image.jpg.6ba540942d390753c1a07a8942a35e65.jpg


----------



## linnrg

what I dolast year but still in my head

View attachment 1234


View attachment 1234


/monthly_2015_10/572953d874f91_lingcod.jpg.d73a1e28f10d6e6aa1a785c6b8c55244.jpg


----------



## Pcinspector1

Massdriver in that kilt....so....wrong...so ..wrong

You hang in there! Buy you some under-armor or something.


----------



## cda

linnrg said:
			
		

> last year but still in my head


What kind of fish?


----------



## linnrg

ling cod probably 40-50 pounds and some think they are tastier than halibut


----------



## cda

linnrg said:
			
		

> ling cod probably 40-50 pounds and some think they are tastier than halibut


Ok

Anything from Alaska is great


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Meetup Pictures of Members







Commanding my construction chariot to alight me upon the roof to survey o'er my empire of dirt and peasants.

Brent.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtlogcabin

Is it getting chilly there? Looks like your long underwear protruding out from under the kilt. :lol:


----------



## ICE

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Is it getting chilly there? Looks like your long underwear protruding out from under the kilt. :lol:


He's a California boy.  Fifty degrees is bone chilling cold.


----------



## north star

*~ 8 ~ 8 ~*



> Commanding my construction chariot to alight me upon the roof to survey o'er my empire of dirt and peasants.


Brentster, ...that is an impressive outfit you're wearing there........Kinda looks similarto a Roman soldier' uniform, getting ready to go off to do battle.

Oh, BTW, ...it appears that you are higher than 6 ft. above the ground........OSHA

says that you are required to have fall protection..........Do you mind if I give them

a courtesy call on your behalf, ...ya know, to see about getting you in to "fall

protection compliance" ?    :lol:

*~ 8 ~ 8 ~*


----------



## jar546

Me in drag.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




View attachment 1252


View attachment 1252


/monthly_2015_11/ChloeK_02075.jpg.3f6e04bcb5768d18d4f388b409c6ff9a.jpg


----------



## conarb

\ said:
			
		

> Me in drag.


I ain't saying nothing, I'll leave that to the kilted warrior.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Brent.


----------



## Pcinspector1

Mass,

That pose your in, is "Delay of Game!"

Your peasant workers must be on a work stoppage?


----------



## conarb

Pcinspector1 said:
			
		

> Mass,That pose your in, is "Delay of Game!"
> 
> Your peasant workers must be on a work stoppage?


That's okay, you can tell by the lack of activity, the signs of frustration like the folded arms and look on his face, he is obviously at a standstill waiting for an inspector before he can go any further.


----------



## MASSDRIVER

Just think " pouring rain, mad as a wet cat, surrounded by girl-men, need to plastic off tower 30 feet in the air, plastic already on roof on 8-12 pitch, hail, 20 mile an hour wind taking plastic that was on tower and sticking in the vineyard 110 yards away, will strait murder the next pussy that tells me how cold they are."

Brent.


----------



## steveray

The kilt is fine....I not sure about the earmuffs though, that's just weird....


----------



## Francis Vineyard

November 30th is HAPPY ST. ANDREW'S DAY


----------



## Pcinspector1

All Mass needs is a big "Stoggie" out the side of his mouth. Kinda "Pattonish looking" don't you think!

Nah.... Just another straw boss!

pc1


----------



## tmurray

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> Just think " pouring rain, mad as a wet cat, surrounded by girl-men, need to plastic off tower 30 feet in the air, plastic already on roof on 8-12 pitch, hail, 20 mile an hour wind taking plastic that was on tower and sticking in the vineyard 110 yards away, will strait murder the next pussy that tells me how cold they are."Brent.


Does it actually get cold down there?


----------



## conarb

tmurray said:
			
		

> Does it actually get cold down there?


With global cooling it actually got down to freezing the night before last.  Better be nice to us because when the great white north freezes over again you may need us, come to think of it if we allowed some Canadian refugees in they might teach us something about how to write codes.


----------



## north star

*~ O ~ O ~*



You all are focusing on the wrong photograph !

Jeff is freakin' HOT in drag !   :mrgreen:



*~ O ~ O ~*


----------



## mtlogcabin

Your sick

He needed to do something with his nails other than bite them


----------



## MASSDRIVER

"The coldest winter I ever had was summer in San Fransisco."

Mark Twain

Basically it's been like that here, but wetter and colder.

I will not, however, insult a Canadian and compare our cold with theirs.

Brent.


----------



## ICE

mtlogcabin said:
			
		

> Your sickHe needed to do something with his nails other than bite them


I'm thinking that Jeff might be the sick one.

That is a man's hand.


----------



## linnrg

-17 for several days a week or so ago - I would love to send some of that down your way but have not figured that part out.  We have had warmer than normal temps for the last 2 winters and less snow than average.  Also if the mosquitoes had their choice all people would be wearing those kilts.


----------



## fatboy

My son is in Fairbanks, they were warmer than N. CO for a couple days during the holiday weekend, not today.


----------



## conarb

If Brent is surrounded by girlie-men   here's the guy he needs.





View attachment 1254


View attachment 1254


/monthly_2015_12/norris.jpg.5c30d77d2a4e4149c28743b8b9a36147.jpg


----------



## cda

> View attachment 2397
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 72 degrees and sunny all the time, every day, all year in Southern California doesn't suit me. I'm heading back to Afghanistan next month.


So Sandman you out there?????


----------



## dillard

Hey , I think i can also upload a picture of mine soon.


----------



## jar546

If anyone sees a guy with one black sock on in Nashville Tennessee over the next 4 days, you might want to stop him and say hello to Mr. Kennedy.


----------



## Builder Bob

Three times in my life - Early, Taxi Cab Driver outfit, and semi-retired........... I am Happiest at the bottom middle picture.


----------



## jar546

Thanks for posting Builder Bob


----------

